# Appletv + bibliothèque photos



## olikatie (13 Mai 2015)

Bonjour, 
Depuis que Photo a remplacé iPhoto, mes photos n'apparaissent plus sur mon Appletv. Aucun problème pour ma musiques, mes films et mes séries... Suis-je le seul? Que faire..


----------



## Nico1971 (13 Mai 2015)

olikatie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Depuis que Photo a remplacé iPhoto, mes photos n'apparaissent plus sur mon Appletv. Aucun problème pour ma musiques, mes films et mes séries... Suis-je le seul? Que faire..


Bonjour,
quel modèle de Apple TV ?
Tes photos de ou ? de ta bibliothèque iPhoto, Photos ou depuis iCloud
Par exemple sur une Apple TV 2ème génération seul mon flux de photos fonctionne pas la photothèque iCloud


----------



## olikatie (13 Mai 2015)

J'ai une Appletv de 3ème génération. 
Toutes mes photos sont sur mon iMac (Photos) et aussi sur iCloud. Sur l'AppleTV je vois mes photos partagées et c'est tout. Je ne vois plus mes photos sur Ordinateur (seuls ma musique, mes films et mes séries qui se trouvent sur iTunes)...


----------



## Nico1971 (13 Mai 2015)

olikatie a dit:


> J'ai une Appletv de 3ème génération.
> Toutes mes photos sont sur mon iMac (Photos) et aussi sur iCloud. Sur l'AppleTV je vois mes photos partagées et c'est tout. Je ne vois plus mes photos sur Ordinateur (seuls ma musique, mes films et mes séries qui se trouvent sur iTunes)...


J'ai régulièrement ce problème, la seule solution est le re-démarrage du Mac et de l'Apple TV, pour que puisse ré-apparaitre photos dans ma bibliothèque de l'Apple TV


----------



## scubabyss (6 Août 2015)

J'ai le même problème et seules les photos partagées dans iTune apparaissent sur l'apple TV 3G. Autant que je sache c'est "normal".
J'ai des photos partagées comprenant des vidéos. Lorsque je lance un diaporama sur l'Apple TV, seules les photos sont sélectionnées. Si j'ouvre la 1re photo et que je passe un à une avec la télécommande, les vidéos apparaissent et sont bien visualisées.
Ce produit n'est pas abouti.
J'ai ré-intialisé mon apple TV, aucun changement.


----------

